# Beef liver tablets



## Toughenuff (Jul 21, 2005)

Was just wondering if anyone took these and if they help with bulking?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 21, 2005)

Toughenuff said:
			
		

> Was just wondering if anyone took these and if they help with bulking?


It is not really going to be of a huge benefit to you. Not if you are eating a well balanced diet.

All the tablets contain is defatted dried beef liver (dried, powdered and squished into a tablet form)... So it will just give you a concentrated form of what is in beef liver - amino acids, Vit B12, some folic acid, iron... There is also variable levels of Vit A, D, E (depends partially on the defattening process).

So if you are getting enough of these in your diet then having more is not going to do you any benefits - and it can actually do you harm (too much iron or too much of some of the vitamins can be harmful).

In all seriousness - do not waste your money on all these 'supplements' that are meant to 'improve gains' and 'get you faster/better results'. Sure, some of these are useful - but the best (and cheapest) way to bulk is a simple recipe:
Eat lots of good food.
Lift lots of heavy stuff.
Get enough rest.
Repeat.


----------



## Toughenuff (Jul 21, 2005)

Sounds good to me, thanks


----------

